# anyone else have a bad season?



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

It was a really bad season this year. I saw some deer in bow season, early in the fall, but thats it. I hunting 6 days in MN gun season and 2 full days in WI gun season with out seeing a deer. 

Hows everyone's season going?


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I've seen a lot of deer and I finally filled my doe tag. Now I'll take a break and buck hunt over christmas vacation.


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

Our bow season opened October 1st.
I killed a doe, the first , second and third weekends of season, and I have never seen another deer since. 
It started off strong, and I thought it might be a great year, but then it just kind of fizzled.
I saw a 6 pointer opening day, and a little spike on Halloween, and those are the only bucks I have seen in about a hundred hours on stand. :sad:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

I had a good season...killed a 42" moose...and killed 2 caribou....all in the 30 yard range to, and i also killed a nice black bear a month ago....now just waitin till next year!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

I hunted almost 4 months straight last year and killed 4 deer(and i had to work my butt off to get those and i got lucky and got 2 in one night). This year i have had a great year nothing big but i have 2 antelope, 5 deer, and an elk in the freezer and also have 2 more montana tags and 1 south dakota tag left to try to fill.


----------



## jason_thacker_3 (Apr 12, 2008)

This year hasn't been so great for me either, I've had plenty of chances at does but I'm only allowed to shoot one deer so I want to shoot a buck and I had a 160" on trail cam and I finally saw him but when I reached for my bow and he spooked and I haven't seen him since. Out of going hunting nearly everyday since Oct. 1st thats the only shooter buck I've seen, but I can't complain I still get to go hunting!!


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

ive been having a TERRIBLE season! i havent seen any deer on stand  and ive only seen a handful while driving around


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Absolutely awful. Nothing within 50 yards that wasn't in thick cover or moving. Worst part is, haven't seen anything but we hear dozens of gun shots around our property all day long


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Yepp, not a good season at all. The deer just werent there this year...


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

not a good season saw some deer during bow season but
after opening day of gun season nothing

the only deer i got was on the youth hunt


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

This year hasnt been treating me well. Missed what would have been my first archery buck, and then yesterday, i missed one that i think might have been pushing 170ukey:.. worst part? i was using a rifle. I got a week left to take a buck for the year, otherwise its not looking good for me.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

MANNNNN i feel bad for you guys, am I the only one here that has had any luck??? I guess hunting in nomans land help's.....havent seen another hunter yet!!:moose:


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

ive killed 2 does and a button buck finally found the buck in the hollow after i had shot my doe the last saturday hiding tween 2 roads where noone hunts.. and noone looks.. ill get him in muzzleloader


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

i got a button buck and a nice doe, ive missed 3 different buck though the one time on a nice 6pt i hit a branch and the other 2 were runnin


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

My season's not quite over yet but it hasn't been great so far but this next week I will be up in ohio for a few days so hopefully i will arrow a doe or 2 and after christmas i'm going to Georgia to do some more doe hunting.


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

*in georgia*

my season has been great killed my fits ever deer with bow this year fist day of ever trying it and killed 1 more 1 week later killed 2 does in the field behind my house

over all i have probely seen around 87 bucks ( small 8 pointers 8-10 inch sperad a 9 pointer 10 inch spread hard to let go and the rest were smaller


probely over 185 does


----------



## bigstankie78 (Dec 9, 2009)

Ya I had a really bad season. I only saw about 3 deer that were even worth shooting, but didn't have the chance to shoot any of them.


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

some people would probably say that i had a bad season because i didnt get a buck. But i would have to say i had a great one. I have had multiple opportunities on decent bucks, one big eight point but he busted me, and have had 6 points parading in front of me all year but im not able to shoot them due to an 8 point rule where i hunt. i got two does and am glad just to get out to the woods.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

this years kills
one english sparrow
one rabbit
didnt see the deer
now my dad did
the week before shotgun he shot 2 in one night 
2 deer run by me 
they both had my dads XX75 aluminums in them 
one died at the base of my tree


----------



## jason_thacker_3 (Apr 12, 2008)

My hunting season just got worse, It was pretty neat knowing that the Indiana state record whitetail was just shot about a half hour away from my house, but the part that sucks is that the #2 deer in Indiana was shot about 2 weeks ago about 200 yards from my treestand, it gives you a weird feeling in your stomach knowing that a deer that scored around 205 inches was so close to you!!!


----------



## skeeter621 (Nov 23, 2009)

*your doing better than me*



N7709K said:


> It was a really bad season this year. I saw some deer in bow season, early in the fall, but thats it. I hunting 6 days in MN gun season and 2 full days in WI gun season with out seeing a deer.
> 
> Hows everyone's season going?


well i think this is my experementing year. im 0 for 11. ive shot three bucks an four does and have no meat to show for it. i tried the new rage. i personaly didnt have luck with them. and ive missed all the other times so your prly doin better than this guy


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I've only seen 8 deer: 6 does, a nice 6 point, and a monster 12 point.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Bow season starts the 1st of January so over Christmas brake I will be scouting around lookin for the buck I want. I also have a archery javelina tag that starts the same day. I shot a little 2x4 mulie in Montana, My dad shot a 4x4 whitetail, My dads friend shot a 4x4 mulie and my dads buddy's bro shot a really good buck.
My dads buck









My dads friends brothers buck, If you look on his left side he has a cool inside point.









All of are bucks









Oh yeah my dads buddy also had the best mulie tag in Arizona when we got back from Montana. This is his Arizona buck.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

I can't say I had a bad season. Between my dad and I we got 3 deer down. It would be nice if I had seen/shot (and maybe still will) the 2 monster bucks we have on camera.


----------



## DGSPA2009 (Oct 7, 2009)

I had a terrible season as far as deer go. The best memory of the season was taking my first coyote with my bow at twenty yards. As for the buck i shot, doubt it even broke 120 inches.


----------



## dravesarchery (Dec 15, 2009)

*Illinois 2009 Deer Season*

I think from the excessive rain & farmers not being able to get the crops out was a big cause of Illinois' deer season being lousy.

Jessy Draves
Draves Archery
888-678-0251


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

The First buck is my dads Friends Brothers, Other buck is my dads, Last is all of are deer.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow, your dad looks a lot like John Rich in that upper right picture :wink: nice deer


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Around here our population has been devastated by the febuary ice storm so many deer have died from lack of food or trees falling.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thats weird your deer are dying from starvation, the deer in Arizona would go of dehydration first. Just shows how different the world is. HaHa my dad does kind look like him, I glassed up a buck behind my house that would probably be in the 80's. He was only about 900 yards from my house, but he was on a thick nasty steep hill so it would be hard to hunt him (spot and stock). The deer is a COUES whitetail (the only whitetail we have in Arizona) if you don't know about them I would google them, a 80 inch buck with a bow is good (there little).


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

well my season was going great up until about 2 weeks ago. i killed two bucks over 140". one with the bow and one in front of the dogs with a riffle. the one with the bow was 152" as an eight, and the one in front of the dogs was 141" as an eight. both were great deer but i haven't even been able to kill a doe in the last two weeks. lol. oh well i guess that's how it goes.


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

i've had a terrible season, hit a doe at about 50 yards with the bow but couldn't find her. Other than that no deer.


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

*No Respect*



BowBoy78 said:


> this years kills
> one english sparrow
> one rabbit
> didnt see the deer
> ...


Man I'm still laughing. Anytime I'm able to get out and hunt it's a good season but as far as seeing many deer this year, it's really been a down year.

This years stats.

deer with bow - 0

deer with gun - 0

deer with truck - 1

SUCCESS


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

^haha^ . Well my season has started to pick up. Today had a doe and another deer at about 60 yds. and tomorrow I'm hopefully going to go out and get them


----------



## bulldog42 (Dec 19, 2009)

definately had a bad season so far. seen deer every time ive gone but hardly any in range. went out for rifle and my scope is messed up. just nothing gone right this year


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

i have during the three day christmas hunt never seen a deer all weekend and it was the first weekend i have not seen a deer all weekend.


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

Well here the corn didnt get taken out till late and the weather was everywhere. I think that definitely affected the deer on our property atleast. I didnt get one this year but 5 bucks were shot of us.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

I had a great year I shot a 146" 12 point with bow and a doe so it hasnt been at all.Dad has shot to big 8's this year so all in all a good year


----------

